# Aps get together



## Craig2 (Mar 6, 2006)

???? when is the next is there one planed ???


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 6, 2006)

Where do you live Mr Magic?


----------



## Craig2 (Mar 6, 2006)

muswellbrook nsw how does it go (have wheels will travel)


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 6, 2006)

Mmm... maybe some northerners will need to show some hospitality or else you will have to slum it iwth us Westies in a month or so. Whenever Puglsy decides is the next one.


----------



## pugsly (Mar 6, 2006)

LOL let me check my schedule mate hehe.

Im free friday nights and sat nights now so only set the date and I shall be hammered lol.

Gotta be soon though!


----------



## Spike14 (Mar 6, 2006)

lol, i have never ben to a get toughter on any site . . but i ahve been to herp meetings! :lol: 8)


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 7, 2006)

The get togethers are great, just stay away from the red wine.

Simone.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 7, 2006)

hehehe Simone, we'll have bourbon next time.

anyway folks, I think 1st April is the most appropriate day. Thoughts?


----------



## Gilleni (Mar 7, 2006)

Location?


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 7, 2006)

Narellan I am guessing


----------



## Spike14 (Mar 7, 2006)

hehe at your house ay pete?


----------



## Slateman (Mar 7, 2006)

I will bring the firewater. Best vintage I have.


----------



## instar (Mar 7, 2006)

Slateman said:


> I will bring the firewater. Best vintage I have.



It'll get the oil stains off the driveway in minutes! :lol:


----------



## peterescue (Mar 7, 2006)

If its your place pete Im bringing the sleeping bag.


----------



## FAY (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Guys,
We are happy to have a get together at our place!!!
We are a couple of oldies though, you may not want to socialise with us!!


----------



## alexr (Mar 7, 2006)

Yeah - count me in... might have some spare seats in my car... (anyone near by PM me if you want a lift...)


LOL Fay nothing wrong with us oldies...


----------



## Spike14 (Mar 7, 2006)

if im able to make it (if im invted LOL) i could bring spare seats n this rlle good esky thing that holds heaps of drinks*


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 7, 2006)

Hahahahaha thanks Pete The bundy will do me plenty i think. Is it ok to bring my new man with me?

Simone.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 7, 2006)

OK then start at my place, then drive to wollogong. Maybe will need a bus. Or maybe another one on 7th April just before the SCHS expo.

Good to see you back Pete. Yes, bring a sleeping bag. I will line Tyrells brewery up.


----------



## feral (Mar 7, 2006)

:shock: Hey am i invited??????????????????? :lol:


----------



## Spike14 (Mar 7, 2006)

dido lol


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 7, 2006)

johnbowemonie said:


> ok to bring my new man with me?.



NO!!!


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 7, 2006)

Of course you're invited Feral, and you spikey. Just dont drink too much or I'll get in trouble


----------



## Spike14 (Mar 7, 2006)

lol if my mum went she would be the drunk 1 aha . . and its so true pete!


----------



## peterescue (Mar 7, 2006)

Fay, Bill keeps promising to bring me down to visit you and Garth.


----------



## feral (Mar 7, 2006)

what they dont know wont hurt em i suppose!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## pugsly (Mar 7, 2006)

> lol if my mum went she would be the drunk 1 aha . . and its so true pete!



She is now invited by simone lol.

1st sounds great, maybe this time we can bring some reptiles along>? I love seeing what other guys have got, of course they will have to stick to the light beer cause we dont want anything getting outta hand.. My beardie is known for drunk driving..


----------



## Spike14 (Mar 7, 2006)

lol doesnt your beardie live at petes? doesnt have far to drive eh! :lol:


----------



## feral (Mar 7, 2006)

> maybe this time we can bring some reptiles along


i'll bring 'TY' my yearling diamond his cool and my favourite


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 7, 2006)

I'll leave all my herps in their cange and just get drunk.


----------



## feral (Mar 7, 2006)

fine then be that way!


----------



## Spike14 (Mar 7, 2006)

,y parent would put me in a cage n let the herps get drunk aha 8)


----------



## junglemad (Mar 7, 2006)

i will bring a big female jungle and terrorize the crap out of the newbies


----------



## pugsly (Mar 7, 2006)

> I'll leave all my herps in their cange and just get drunk.



Gotta point there..


----------



## Craig2 (Mar 9, 2006)

so lets get serious is this gunna happen or what when and where make a new post about this pls


----------



## serpenttongue (Mar 9, 2006)

GARTHNFAY said:


> Hi Guys,
> We are happy to have a get together at our place!!!
> We are a couple of oldies though, you may not want to socialise with us!!



Fay i'd socialise with you and Garth any day!! Garth is such a cool guy!!  So is your dane(Lucy, right?) First dog i've ever met thats actually liked me :wink:


----------



## pugsly (Mar 10, 2006)

1st april either at Peters or Garth and Fays


----------



## feral (Mar 10, 2006)

any times????????????


----------



## FAY (Mar 10, 2006)

OK guys.....1st April sounds good....it is a Saturday, we have to clean out rat and mouse cages....you can all help us !! HEHE
What time? May have to do the ratties on Friday...what do we need to do to organise?

Thanks Serpenttongue...that was a nice thing to say!!


----------



## newtosnakes (Mar 10, 2006)

bugger, i have a hens night that night. everytime pete organises something at his place I have plans.... and i dont have plans very often..... 

next time maybe...


----------



## FAY (Mar 10, 2006)

Pete's place is fin with us.......bit of a hike to our place for all of you anyhow!!


----------



## Deb64 (Mar 10, 2006)

Hmmm 1st April.... Sounds tempting... Ill be in Sydney that week and fly home on the 2nd 
Keep me informed of your plans 

Cheers DEB


----------



## Slateman (Mar 10, 2006)

How we would know that this is for real, on 1st of April.


----------



## Spike14 (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm up up for it, tell me what time n i will ask if i can go 8)


----------



## Deb64 (Mar 10, 2006)

LOL Very True Slateman didnt think of that


----------



## peterescue (Mar 10, 2006)

well the joke would be on Pete.


----------



## lutzd (Mar 10, 2006)

pugsly said:


> 1st april either at Peters or Garth and Fays



1st of April? Yeah, right! We'll get there and there'll be a sign on the door : "April Fool!"  :? :shock:


----------



## FAY (Mar 10, 2006)

> 1st of April? Yeah, right! We'll get there and there'll be a sign on the door : "April Fool!"


HEHE You would have to be pretty rotten to do something like that!!!


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 10, 2006)

Is the SCHS expo on around then? maybe we could go to the expo and then have a get together at Albion Park? (as well as one on the 1st)


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 10, 2006)

South Coast Expo is on April 8th. My birthday is April 10 but i'm celebrating it by going to the expo then Wentworth Park Dogs after it.

Simone.


----------



## FAY (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey that sounds good Pete! Like Simone says it is on the 8th April.


----------



## Spike14 (Mar 10, 2006)

i ahve 7 herps enterd into that show so ill be ther at 930 that day 8) :lol:


----------



## peterescue (Mar 10, 2006)

johnbowemonie said:


> South Coast Expo is on April 8th. My birthday is April 10 but i'm celebrating it by going to the expo then Wentworth Park Dogs after it.
> 
> Simone.



your tempting fate with that opening for a snappy one liner response Simone.


----------



## Spike14 (Mar 18, 2006)

so whats happening with this?


----------



## Craig2 (Mar 18, 2006)

its on at petes house 1st of april was talkin to him the other night


----------



## Spike14 (Mar 18, 2006)

kk, and whats happening with the herp show are we meeting there aswell? and what time at your house pete?


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 18, 2006)

any time after dinner. these events are now way too big for me to provide a meal. Happy to meet at Macca's Narellan for dinner though.


----------



## Spike14 (Mar 18, 2006)

lol so around like 7 ish? we will have macas on the way lol


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 18, 2006)

johnbowemonie said:


> Hahahahaha thanks Pete The bundy will do me plenty i think. Is it ok to bring my new man with me?
> 
> Simone.



OK then Simone, now that I have met him and he is a good bloke who even happens to like herps then he can come. But ya also gotta bring a girlfriend!!!


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Mar 18, 2006)

we are in sydney wed, thurs, fri, sat, sun, mon over the easter period. i dunno how that falls in with ya'll dates, but we'll be in if somethings doin.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 18, 2006)

newtosnakes said:


> bugger, i have a hens night that night. everytime pete organises something at his place I have plans.... and i dont have plans very often.....
> 
> next time maybe...



Mel, we have had a social committeee meeting and decided that your whole hens night party should come to our function. that way you'll save on strippers.

For a full review check out Yayo's picture post.


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 18, 2006)

Come on Pete, I'm fun enough for the both of you.

Simone.


----------



## alexr (Mar 19, 2006)

Count me in Pete...

(PS, If anyone my way or on the way wants a lift might be able to fit you in...just PM me)


----------



## zulu (Mar 19, 2006)

*re Aps*

I will have to ask my mum if i can go,she will let me go if simone looks after me good(so i dont get scaredn all from the alcohol and snakes nstuff)  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hickson (Mar 19, 2006)

peterjohnson64 said:


> [
> OK then Simone, now that I have met him and he is a good bloke who even happens to like herps then he can come. But ya also gotta bring a girlfriend!!!



Yeah Monie, bring a girlfriend - bring several!

But not that loud redhead with the blue slippers.



Hix


----------



## pugsly (Mar 19, 2006)

Ok so how many of you who say your coming are actually turning up this time! 

I need someone to help me polish off my 1.75 L beam bottle I bought from Vanuatu for $19 bucks!


----------



## junglemad (Mar 19, 2006)

i am coming this time and will gladly help you polish that bottle off stevie


----------



## feral (Mar 19, 2006)

sorry i got turned off bourbon last time i went to the local rodeo, i took advantage of them while they werent asking for id and paid the ultimate price. im sure they are plenty of ppl that'll help you out there though


----------



## pugsly (Mar 20, 2006)

Sounds good mate, ill be sure my beardy doesnt get any into him before he drives me there too..


----------

